# New England Style Hot Dog Buns & How to Use Them



## disco (Nov 4, 2016)

I have posted these hot dog buns before, see:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181573/whole-wheat-bratwurst-buns

Here is a pdf of the recipe for the white version.

However, I have been asked why I like them so much over the regular. I find they have a great shape and are perfect to grill for a bratwurst or hot dog.

I cooked up a batch but I did them with all white flour this time. I also rolled 3 of the small rolls into a fifth hot dog bun for each pan so I only had one small roll left.













Buns 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 4, 2016






When you break them apart they have these nice straight sides.













Buns 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 4, 2016






When you go to cook your hot dog or brat, butter the sides of the buns.













Buns 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 4, 2016






While you are grilling your meat, toss the buns on the grill and toast up both sides.













Buns 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 4, 2016






Cut the bun from the top instead of the sides.













Buns 5.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 4, 2016






Cutting it from the top makes it way easier to load up with your favourite toppings.













Buns 6.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 4, 2016






The toasted sides with the soft bun are great. Cutting from the top makes it easy for kids to do their own topping.

Try it!

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 4, 2016)

That's a thing of beauty Disco!  I can only imagine the smell of those fresh out of the oven.  I bow to those of you skilled at breadmaking, for it is my nemesis. Points!


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2016)

Disco said:


> I have posted these hot dog buns before, see:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181573/whole-wheat-bratwurst-buns
> 
> ...


Points to you Sir Disco baking is not my thing,I try and fail etc. etc 

So I wave a hand to you

Richie


----------



## disco (Nov 4, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> That's a thing of beauty Disco! I can only imagine the smell of those fresh out of the oven. I bow to those of you skilled at breadmaking, for it is my nemesis. Points!





tropics said:


> Points to you Sir Disco baking is not my thing,I try and fail etc. etc
> 
> So I wave a hand to you
> 
> Richie


Honest guys. This has to be easy, I do it.

Thanks for the points!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks Awesome, Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like others, I wish I could bake rolls like that !!

BTW: I like to put Mustard on both inner sides of the roll, so it isn't sticking out on the top of the dog.

Keeps it from being such a mess, especially if Kids are eating them.

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 4, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. Really, really, really, these rolls are ridiculously easy. I humbly accept the point anyway!

I guess that explains why She Who Must Be Obeyed suggests I'm a messy eater!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow Disco.   Your rolls look great.  I gotta try to make these, no eggs needed.


----------



## disco (Nov 4, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow Disco. Your rolls look great. I gotta try to make these, no eggs needed.


Nope they are super easy and just a basic quick bread dough.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2016)

Geez! Thanks for adding another project to my ever growing list of things to have to do!

I'll get my Sous chef on these this weekend!


----------



## b-one (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks great,we have a hot dog place that does that, I think it raises the dogs to another level for sure!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2016)

Great job Disco!

Judy has a pan especially made for baking those buns.

They come out square with a rounded top.

It will bake 10 at a time.

Perfect for New England lobster rolls!

Al


----------



## disco (Nov 5, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Geez! Thanks for adding another project to my ever growing list of things to have to do!
> 
> I'll get my Sous chef on these this weekend!


Don't you get snippy with me mister after all the projects you have put on my list!

Actually, these would be a good project for the sous chef!


b-one said:


> Looks great,we have a hot dog place that does that, I think it raises the dogs to another level for sure!


Thanks, b-one!


SmokinAl said:


> Great job Disco!
> 
> Judy has a pan especially made for baking those buns.
> 
> ...


Har! I wanted a dedicated pan but my food equipment purchases have been put under embargo by a higher power!

Thanks, Al.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 5, 2016)

Another winner Disco!


----------



## disco (Nov 5, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Another winner Disco!


Thanks, Cranky!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 5, 2016)

That just may be the best looking brat on a bun I've ever seen!  

You've got very very nice buns my friend.

Point! B


----------



## disco (Nov 5, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> That just may be the best looking brat on a bun I've ever seen!
> 
> You've got very very nice buns my friend.
> 
> Point! B


Har! I don't know what it is but as I get older, my buns are getting smaller.

Thanks for the point, Brian.

Disco


----------



## dward51 (Nov 6, 2016)

Those look great!!!!

And thanks for posting the recipe. One question, did you just swap out the wheat flour for white 1:1 or were there any other changes?   POINTS>>>>


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Those look great!!!!
> 
> And thanks for posting the recipe. One question, did you just swap out the wheat flour for white 1:1 or were there any other changes?   POINTS>>>>


Thanks for the point! Yes, I just substituted all purpose flour for the white one to one.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks!!!!

Saved to the recipe PDF files (both version, white & whole wheat).


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Saved to the recipe PDF files (both version, white & whole wheat).


You saying your saving the recipe got me looking at it more closely. There is no molasses in the white version.

Here is a link to my blog post which has the recipe for white.

http://oldfatguy.ca/?p=2230

I will send you a pdf of it by PM if it will let me.


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Saved to the recipe PDF files (both version, white & whole wheat).


Actually, I decided to post the pdf here.

Disco


----------



## dwdunlap (Nov 6, 2016)

I do bake and will make a batch soon!  Thanks

Howard Johnson's was an absolute fav for me when visiting Boston for summers. Hot dogs on split top grilled buns with special mustard, Oh Yea!!  I was a skinny little guy but I could really down those dogs until whoever was the unlucky person who took me would put an end to feast.  My Favorite... we next to lobster and fried clams.

Thanks for sharing

DWD in Richardson, TX


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2016)

DWDunlap said:


> I do bake and will make a batch soon!  Thanks
> 
> Howard Johnson's was an absolute fav for me when visiting Boston for summers. Hot dogs on split top grilled buns with special mustard, Oh Yea!!  I was a skinny little guy but I could really down those dogs until whoever was the unlucky person who took me would put an end to feast.  My Favorite... we next to lobster and fried clams.
> 
> ...


What a great memory! Those dishes from our pasts are something special!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the annotation on the change to the white bread version.


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Thanks for the annotation on the change to the white bread version.


No problem. Sorry, I should have looked at the whole wheat recipe closer before responding.


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 17, 2016)

Good one, thanks for the recipe.

 Ed


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> Good one, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Ed


Thanks, Ed.


----------

